# my new to me OSHKOSH



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Just purchased this beast of a truck. A 1983 Oshkosh M4-1700 ex- runway queen. Never has plowed a road or seen salt in its life. It has extremely low hours(1500) and mileage(4,500) on it and is still in basically new condition. Planning on making it into the ultimate parking lot plow truck with a 18 foot airport plow on the front of it. Or putting a metal pless live edge 16 foot box on a power angle frame and mounting it that way.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

This thing makes the deauce and half look like a Toyota prius. it even makes the peterbilt look small.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow nice new rig!


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

that's awesome. did it come with a plow? are those the tires the airport used to plow with? why did the airport unload it?


----------



## LogansLawnCare (Aug 3, 2007)

That thing is a beast! Congrats


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

linckeil;2089372 said:


> that's awesome. did it come with a plow? are those the tires the airport used to plow with? why did the airport unload it?


It belonged to some tiny airport in New Hampshire and I belive they un loaded it because they said the truck was so heavy that it was ruining there runway after they just had it paved. They then sold it to a private individual in mass which I bought it off. His reason for selling was that he had more trucks then he knew what do with. It had a 11 foot fixed one way plow on it but I told the seller to keep it and lower is selling price instead. I plan on putting this in a big parking lot so I need a power angle and I need it a lot bigger then just 11 feet


----------



## gassux (May 30, 2010)

it's a beauty, what engine?


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

That is one awesome truck! are you going to be using it this season or just going to get it ready for next season?


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Beautiful truck. Did you get the plow with it?


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

gassux;2089407 said:


> it's a beauty, what engine?


It's got a Cat 1673 with 325 horsepower along with a Allison automatic transmission


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

thesnowman269;2089411 said:


> That is one awesome truck! are you going to be using it this season or just going to get it ready for next season?


If we ever get some snow it will be getting put to work this season, lol. I found a 18 foot plow on Craigslist that I will hopefully be buying soon. I will also be using it for hauling snow which is one of the main reasons I bought it. My dump site is really rough and tri axles are always getting stuck so I kinda needed something with all wheel drive


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Congrats ... Jealous In Zip Code 21093ussmileyflag


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Looks sweet although if it was hard on a runway, which are typically pretty thick to absorb the punishment of landing planes on it day in and day out, I hate to think of what it is going to do to your customers lots or the city streets loaded down with loads of snow. Any special permits needed for driving it on the streets?


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

It was at a dinky single runway airport built for little Cessna airplanes to land on. They had a snow pusher on it and when they would get to the end of the runway they wouldn't lift the pusher up so it was chewing up the asphalt on the end of the runways. They blamed it on the truck and replaced it with a pick up instead. At least that's the story I was told by the previous owner


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

I used a Walter as a kid, that thing would push snow like crazy! We did millers brewery and as it shut down we would abandon plowing some lots.

I went out in one that was 6' deep and it pushed its way right thru, right until I had to back up and the blade wouldn't get over the snow so it kept hanging me up!

Took a huge hough loader in there and that was impressive as well!

I remember the heat sucked, the noise was incredible and I remembered being able to hear a plow truck from miles away,
My cousin had a hard on for them, he would always say AWD planetary driven etc etc he has a couple of them and I believe a Oshkosh but he's a hoarder, they just sit at his barn with a bunch of other relics!
Up until a few years ago he still had his original 73 ford highboy and his new 77 Scottsdale with 20 thousand miles interior all done in clear vinyl covers body about rusted off it, his mom made him stop driving it because of the gas tanks!
Now he's got a 97 navistar ford he bought new that sits in his driveway sinking into the asphalt!!
What a waste!


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

That thing is bad Azzzzzzz!!!


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

So is it/will it be street legal? Any special permits needed to road from site to site (oversize/wide load)? I've never seen one in person, hard to tell how big it is.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice looking truck, I bet it will be an amazing snow pusher! What is the trucks GVWR?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Very nice find. I cant get over how big it is compared to the other trucks that are not exactly small... Thumbs Up


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

It ain't broke in Good! Nice Rig


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

derekslawncare;2089702 said:


> So is it/will it be street legal? Any special permits needed to road from site to site (oversize/wide load)? I've never seen one in person, hard to tell how big it is.


In Mass they are legal to put on the road, I know some states they are not allowed because there is so much weight only being dispersed through 4 tires. Especially on the Oshkosh WT2206 which is even bigger then my truck. Im not planning on registering it because it will only be needed in one parking lot that is less then 1/4 mile away from my shop.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

IPLOWSNO;2089606 said:


> I used a Walter as a kid, that thing would push snow like crazy! We did millers brewery and as it shut down we would abandon plowing some lots.
> 
> Speaking of Walters.... you gotta watch this video. They dont make them much tougher then this
> 
> ...


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Uh... has it ever even had an oil change ?


So, you're talking about weight..... so exactly what does it weight ?



and finally....


Can you clear this driveway with it ?:waving:


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

I believe the gvw of this truck is in 36,000 range, which is tiny compared to the 54,000 gvw of its older brother the Oshkosh wt2206


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Masssnowfighter;2089770 said:


> In Mass they are legal to put on the road, I know some states they are not allowed because there is so much weight only being dispersed through 4 tires. Especially on the Oshkosh WT2206 which is even bigger then my truck. Im not planning on registering it because it will only be needed in one parking lot that is less then 1/4 mile away from my shop.


So if you don't register it, can you still insure it to be on the streets or are you just going to take your chances? I thought you planned on using it to haul snow. How can you do that w/o it being registered? Also, with that GVWR, I'm guessing you need a CDL to drive?


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

derekslawncare;2089877 said:


> So if you don't register it, can you still insure it to be on the streets or are you just going to take your chances? I thought you planned on using it to haul snow. How can you do that w/o it being registered? Also, with that GVWR, I'm guessing you need a CDL to drive?


Yes definitely need a CDL for this truck. Yes it will be hauling snow on-site. The site I take care of is 45 acres with 25 of those acres being pavement. So we don't haul off-site we just relocate it on-site. Here are few hauling pics from last winter.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

here is another pic, there is only solid ground to where the truck is, after that is 25 foot drop down a hill


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

I see. That makes sense. I've only ever hauled snow one time and it was a self storage facility, so no room on site. Had to haul it a couple miles down the road to a friend's fireworks building. Cool deal for you, bet that makes some good money for you.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Very clean low hour mile truck, I would not register it. Light it up a few reflective triangles and may be a escort you should be fine. I take my airport blower with a escort never been bothered. Same with the wheel loaders they have registrations to.

This Oshkosh is designed similar to a big farm tractor with road wheels similar to the Walters. Nice find should be a awesome addition to your snow fleet. It has a decent size box some are a lot smaller and you could take it up a bit. Should take a decent amount of snow.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

FredG;2090065 said:


> Very clean low hour mile truck, I would not register it. Light it up a few reflective triangles and may be a escort you should be fine. I take my airport blower with a escort never been bothered. Same with the wheel loaders they have registrations to.
> 
> This Oshkosh is designed similar to a big farm tractor with road wheels similar to the Walters. Nice find should be a awesome addition to your snow fleet. It has a decent size box some are a lot smaller and you could take it up a bit. Should take a decent amount of snow.


Fred I have been meaning to tell you that diamond reo blower you have is [email protected]$in sweet!! How much you pay for that beauty? A big airport blower is next on my shopping list. I have diamond t rat rod with the same style cab as yours. The Cadillac of trucks back in there day


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Masssnowfighter;2090138 said:


> Fred I have been meaning to tell you that diamond reo blower you have is [email protected]$in sweet!! How much you pay for that beauty? A big airport blower is next on my shopping list. I have diamond t rat rod with the same style cab as yours. The Cadillac of trucks back in there day


It's actually one of the last 1967 Reo Comets before they went to diamond reo or T. 4wd hi/lo. I spent $4500.00 + tax and another $600.00 for lowboy transit. I bought it from Herkmer town ship, They bought if from Onieda airport. Originally come from Kennedy airport. Works nice in big factory fire lanes when the snow is touching the top of the building.

Cummings 190 down 335 up.3300 miles has chutes to load trucks never had the opportunity. The all wheel steer is what you want never seen one under 30k even beat up. I thought I seen one somewhere at a steal if I find it I'll send you a link. They got a old Walters with a ballast box like new awesome piece. The old toothless highway superintendent:laughing: won't sell, He says it's his insurance policy. if it comes up I'm buying it. They got some new western Stars AWD 10sp auto shift sound like indy cars pushing snow.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Masssnowfighter;2089929 said:


> here is another pic, there is only solid ground to where the truck is, after that is 25 foot drop down a hill


What is the drop off? A retention pond.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Masssnowfighter;2089781 said:


> IPLOWSNO;2089606 said:
> 
> 
> > I used a Walter as a kid, that thing would push snow like crazy! We did millers brewery and as it shut down we would abandon plowing some lots.
> ...


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Just scooped this up off craigslist. Needs a little tlc but for how big it is and how cheap it was Im not complaining


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

need to make a new mount on the truck to accept the quick connect style mount and do a little plumbing on the truck side and plow side to make it all work. This thing is going to be a real beast when its done


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice Oshkosh. I've always wanted to drive an Oshkosh but, never had the opportunity to.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Looking forward to Pics when you got it set up and done.


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

Nice rig where in mass are you?I,m in stoneham.


----------



## FF/P215 (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice Oshkosh, that plow is some serious iron too!



ADMSWELDING;2097336 said:


> Nice rig where in mass are you?I,m in stoneham.


I'm guessing Westfield with a Scarfo truck sitting in the shop next to the deuce and a half.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

FF/P215;2097535 said:


> Nice Oshkosh, that plow is some serious iron too!
> 
> I'm guessing Westfield with a Scarfo truck sitting in the shop next to the deuce and a half.


You guessed correct, who are you ff215?


----------



## FF/P215 (Dec 5, 2012)

Masssnowfighter;2097636 said:


> You guessed correct, who are you ff215?


I pm'd you


----------

